# Tyrus Thomas Block and Slam



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

Deserves it's own thread. Play of the year for the Bulls:yay: 

IN HD reupped using sendspace 


Try the 27 meg version. http://download.yousendit.com/CEE7564A7575FDE7

Use VLC and right click de-interlace and choose Bob to remove the interlace "lines" If you're computer can't handle it, use de-interlace blend. Also if you want to wait for the 35 meg version or the youtube version, wait 10 more minutes.

<object width="425" height="350"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/9N5MbTdfJTw"></param><param name="wmode" value="transparent"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/9N5MbTdfJTw" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" wmode="transparent" width="425" height="350"></embed></object>


----------



## WestHighHawk (Jun 28, 2003)

It was #2 of SC's top 10 :clap:


----------



## rwj333 (Aug 10, 2002)

132 megabytes? Jeez.  Thanks spongy!


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

rwj333 said:


> 132 megabytes? Jeez.  Thanks spongy!


High quality HD video is about 1.5Gigabytes per 30 minutes.


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

DaBullz said:


> High quality HD video is about 1.5Gigabytes per 30 minutes.


That's seems compressed. 30 minutes of TNT for me is 4 gigs 17.5mbps steady


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

1.5G/30min is what they're going to use for Internet streaming.


----------



## ScottMay (Jun 15, 2002)

WestHighHawk said:


> It was #2 of SC's top 10 :clap:


What in the world was number one?


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

a buzzer beater.

Hey, what happened to the other posts?


----------



## BullsAttitude (Jun 11, 2002)

That was SICK! So sick, I had to add it to myspace!:worthy:


----------



## TripleDouble (Jul 26, 2002)

To be honest, it looked like goal tending and then a charge. Still impressive ability shown by Thomas.


----------



## PC Load Letter (Jun 29, 2002)

Um, hello!

Not sure if anyone else brought this up, but can Gordon get suspended for leaving the bench right after the dunk? I'm serious. He ran onto the floor. Isn't that an automatic 1-game suspension?


----------



## Knick Killer (Jul 16, 2006)

LSU could really use him back..


----------



## Sir Patchwork (Jan 12, 2005)

Awesome. Way to go Tyrus.


----------



## TripleDouble (Jul 26, 2002)

BTW, watch Griffin's reaction at the end of the video. Bizarre.


----------



## King Joseus (May 26, 2003)

TripleDouble said:


> To be honest, it looked like goal tending and then a charge. Still impressive ability shown by Thomas.


First time I saw it it looked like a charge to me as well, but the second time through it looked like the back of the guy's foot was in the restricted area...


----------



## TripleDouble (Jul 26, 2002)

King Joseus said:


> First time I saw it it looked like a charge to me as well, but the second time through it looked like the back of the guy's foot was in the restricted area...


Watched it again and you may be right.


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

What on this planet phases Viktor Khryapa?


----------



## King Joseus (May 26, 2003)

spongyfungy said:


> What on this planet phases Viktor Khryapa?


I tried to find an answer to your question, but was entirely unsuccessful. I _did_, however, stumble upon some things that I can't seem to recall seeing posted here before (apologies if I missed it, though)...

http://www.kirilenko.ru/?lang=eng&chapter=andrey&subchapter=nicknames



> The latest. Everyone probably knows the kids film “Adventures of the Electronic,” in which there appears a robot double of the boy Sergei Syroezhkin. Evgeny Pashutin is the author of this one as well. *In fact, he’s nicknamed the other young forward of the Russian national team Viktor Khryapa “Syroezhkin.”*


and then...

http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0078673/plotsummary



> Professor Gromov constructs a robot called Electronic, which looks exactly like Sergey Syroezhkibn, a 6-grader from one of Odessa (USSR) schools. The robot also acts a lot like a human, and its dream is to become a real man. Electronic escapes from the professor's lab and accidentally meets Sergey, his prototype. Meanwhile, a gang lead by Stump is trying to kidnap Electronic to make him steal pictures from museums. For this purpose they send their hitman Urrie.


Man I'm bored.

Anyhow, perhaps if Viktor was being dunked on by TT he'd be phased. But I really have no idea...


----------



## rwj333 (Aug 10, 2002)

spongyfungy said:


> What on this planet phases Viktor Khryapa?


:laugh:

This was my favorite part of the video. Tyrus Thomas executes one of the best dunks of the season and starts convulsing. Ben Wallace claps his hands and woofs to Luol Deng while Ben Gordon _runs onto the floor_ and does a weird shimmy. The entire Bulls bench is cheering and celebrating... except for Viktor Khryapa, who sits on the bench with an eyebrow raised and a bemused, half-baked expression on his face. 

Also, I loved watching Tyrus say "OH ****!" in slow motion going into commercial. :laugh:


----------



## RagingBulls316 (Feb 15, 2004)

What a great play!

Skiles must have thought the Ref was going to call a charge. Before the Ref could even signal it was a block, he was on his feet ready to complain.

Somebody must have woke Khryapa up, the second time they showed the bench he was up clapping.


----------



## theanimal23 (Mar 2, 2005)

Thanks for sharing the file.

OMG, wow! I so hope he develops into the incredible beast he can potentially become.

One thing I have liked since his LSU days was his passion. Few guys display it as much, but he will bring energy to the United Center.


----------



## RoRo (Aug 21, 2002)

spongy thanks for the hd clip.
i like watching the bench reactions (highligh aside). 
pj had his hands up and was off the bench as soon as tyrus took off.


----------



## theanimal23 (Mar 2, 2005)

Yeah, I agree RoRo, but what the hell was Victor thinking? Was he under hypnosis and not paying attention? PJ was the man. He saw it coming. Deng didn't show too much emotion, but I think he was just shocked by how Tyrus put together the series of plays.

I love Big Ben's reaction. And of course, Tyrus'.

Edit: Can't forget Sweets.


----------



## such sweet thunder (May 30, 2002)

I like the look in Rasual Butler's eyes on the slow-mo replay. It's like, "the hell?"


----------



## garnett (May 13, 2003)




----------



## Ragingbull33 (Apr 10, 2005)

TripleDouble said:


> To be honest, it looked like goal tending and then a charge. Still impressive ability shown by Thomas.



questionable both ways, the block is when the ball isnt going up or down its near its apex and on the "charge" it looks like butler is fading back and there isnt "much" contact, but yeah 2 awesome plays...


----------



## BenDengGo (Feb 1, 2004)

spongyfungy said:


> Deserves it's own thread. Play of the year for the Bulls:yay:
> 
> In HD. 1920x1280 mpeg2


download link doesnt seem to work


----------



## Headfake98 (Dec 10, 2006)

Can someone reupload this


----------



## Ron Cey (Dec 27, 2004)

garnett said:


>


Precisely.


----------



## dougthonus (Jul 18, 2006)

> To be honest, it looked like goal tending and then a charge. Still impressive ability shown by Thomas.


I think the block was absolutely a goal tend. It clearly looked like it was going down to me. The dunk was definitely not a charge. Tyrus was in the air before the guy got his second foot planted. You can't plant underneath an airborne player and get a charge. You get a really good view of this on the final replay they show (just the dunk) before cutting to commercial.


----------



## step (Sep 19, 2005)

> Can someone reupload this


Seconded!


----------



## Good Hope (Nov 27, 2002)

Awesome play by Tyrus. This is what this team needs. They need someone who can electrify the team. 

Luol Deng said, and I quote:



> ‘‘Tyrus came up with a lot of energy,’’ said Luol Deng, who scored 24 points and had seven rebounds. ‘‘His play lifted us.’’


As good as Nocioni is in providing energy, Tyrus is the guy for me and for this team. And, apparently much better at it than Tyson, I might add. (No, he's not a better player right now.) But, barring injury, he's going to be great, if not always solid. And I think that Tyrus can be our Tayshaun Prince for this year's playoffs. Keep on lifting us, Tyrus!

Your love, liftin' me higher
Than I've ever been lifted before
So keep it up, quench my desire
And I'll be at your side forevermore

You know your love (your love keeps liftin' me)
Keeps on liftin' (your love keeps liftin' me)
Higher (liftin' me, liftin' me), higher, and higher (higher)
I said your love (your love keeps liftin' me)
Keeps on (liftin' me, liftin' me)
Liftin' me (liftin' me) higher and higher (higher)

Now once I was downhearted
Disappointment was my closest friend
But then you came and he soon departed
And you know he never showed his face again

That's why your love (your love keeps liftin' me)
Keeps on liftin' (your love keeps liftin' me)
Higher (liftin' me, liftin' me), higher, and higher (higher)
I said your love (your love keeps liftin' me)
Keeps on (liftin' me, liftin' me)
Liftin' me (liftin' me) higher and higher (higher)
Awww

I'm so glad I finally found you
Yes, that one in a million girls
And I wish my lovin' arms around ya
Honey, I can stand up and face the world

Let me tell ya your love (your love keeps liftin' me)
Keeps on liftin' (your love keeps liftin' me)
Higher (liftin' me, liftin' me), higher, and higher (higher)
I said your love (your love keeps liftin' me)
Keeps on (liftin' me, liftin' me)
Liftin' me (liftin' me) higher and higher (higher) 

Written by Gary Jackson, Carl Smith, and Raynard Miner.
Recorded by Jackie Wilson. 


Edit: these are the ones I wanted. Edit II: and here's a clip


----------



## YearofDaBulls (Oct 20, 2004)

Even though Tyrus is a rookie and does get into foul trouble, I would rather see him out there over Brown going forward. The kid is really exciting to watch. Him and Gordon are my two fav Bulls right now.


----------



## nybullsfan (Aug 12, 2005)

one word: WOW


----------



## bullybullz (Jan 28, 2007)

YearofDaBulls said:


> Even though Tyrus is a rookie and does get into foul trouble, I would rather see him out there over Brown going forward. The kid is really exciting to watch. Him and Gordon are my two fav Bulls right now.


Yeah but Tyrus is still unpredictable and come playoff time, that is not a good thing. P.J. as we all know is a consistent basketball player and a good team player.


----------



## YearofDaBulls (Oct 20, 2004)

I personally haven't seen much what PJ brings to the table.


----------



## bullybullz (Jan 28, 2007)

YearofDaBulls said:


> I personally haven't seen much what PJ brings to the table.


Oh don't worry, I've written a thread about it.


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

OMG! Block on one end and a monster dunk on the other! WOW


----------



## step (Sep 19, 2005)

Great play, even better service by spongy!


----------



## BenDengGo (Feb 1, 2004)

victor kryptons reaction is priceless!!:lol:


----------



## chibul (Oct 14, 2006)

bullybullz said:


> Yeah but Tyrus is still unpredictable and come playoff time, that is not a good thing. P.J. as we all know is a consistent basketball player and a good team player.


Consistently bad.

I don't get your man-love for P.J. He's only been beneficial to the team in a handful of games.


----------



## chibul (Oct 14, 2006)

Is anyone going to upload this to YouTube?


----------



## Good Hope (Nov 27, 2002)

> *Chibul! * Anyone going to upload to YouTube?





spongyfungy said:


> Deserves it's own thread. Play of the year for the Bulls:yay:
> 
> IN HD reupped using sendspace
> 
> ...


Here it is in the first post!


----------



## Good Hope (Nov 27, 2002)

More stuff from Tyrus this season.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zOtH8V-4Mss


----------



## chibul (Oct 14, 2006)

Good Hope said:


> Here it is in the first post!


Whoops...didn't see that he'd edited it.

And....WOW!


----------



## transplant (Jul 31, 2002)

My favorite part was Thomas's reaction. He looked a little surprised and completely delighted by what he just did. I'm not sure, but it looked to me that at one point he exclaimed, "Oh s***!"

Great stuff.


----------



## Good Hope (Nov 27, 2002)

The one thing that caught my attention the second time around was the amount of control Tyrus had over the block. It was like a volleyball game, and he blocked it with intent to Duhon. I mean, he wasn't just displaying his physicality; he was playing winning basketball by getting a block, steal and then a three point play. 

He's really on another level, at least compared to the rest of our team.


----------



## SALO (Jun 6, 2002)

What's great about this dunk is how he was able to dunk it with ease _one-handed_, despite taking off from afar and Butler getting in the way. No doubt in my mind he wouldn't have been able to finish if he went up with two hands. I expect a lot more and1's from Tyrus if stops trying to dunk everything two-handed like he's been doing the majority of the season.


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

Pretty sequence


----------



## such sweet thunder (May 30, 2002)

You know, on my best day. My very best day. I could do that. Both the block and the dunk. Not saying, just saying.


----------

